# ash borer.



## shitbagdanny (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shitbagdanny (Apr 27, 2012)

american black metal, shits tha shit yo.


----------



## Critical Rupture (Jun 28, 2012)

Cascadian Black Metal fo real. Heaps of cool bands. Alda, Addaura, etc.

That split with Fell Voices rules too.

Your a tough cunt though if you can listen to Fauna's two songs though. And you'll be rewarded with the experience...


----------

